# Microclimate thermostats.



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Heya Ive recently purchased a microclimate thermostat and what a pile of rubbish. The temps are way off than what the dial says. My Habistat mat stat on the other viv is very accurate. Anybody else had similar probs or could it be faulty


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

We've noticed the Habistat we have are better than the microclimates we have. I can't really comment on the temperature gauge, as on the habistat part of it fell off so we have to use a different thermometer and work by that instead.
But we've noticed the microclimates cut out and turn back on at stupid points, and take a lot longer to heat up, and don't keep the temperatures we as well.


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Amy2310 said:


> We've noticed the Habistat we have are better than the microclimates we have. I can't really comment on the temperature gauge, as on the habistat part of it fell off so we have to use a different thermometer and work by that instead.
> But we've noticed the microclimates cut out and turn back on at stupid points, and take a lot longer to heat up, and don't keep the temperatures we as well.


 
yeah thats the same problem as me, think ill stick to the habistat ones. thanks for your reply


----------



## Cre (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, I had a small problem with mine and urge you to ring them, I spoke to a lovely guy called Clive who was more than patient with me and spent over and hour on the phone helping me sort out the problem. Now mine is 100% perfectly set at a steady 33 c. 

Microclimate International


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a Microclimate. I have one which was made in 2002 and they still service it for me if it has problems, even replacing parts for free.

Never, ever rely on the dial of any thermostat for temperature accuracy. It falls completely on exactly where you have the probe placed. Always use a thermometer!! For your critter's sake.

Microclimates, being microprocessor controlled, respond on a slower curve that Habistats. This stops heating products blasting your pets as the thermal gradient is softer. They heat up gradually rather than trying to get the heat up as quick as possible. A Habistat could take the heater way over the heat you want it to be just to get the environment up to temperature quickly. You'd never get that with a Microclimate.

Don't let me sway you though


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

Can Vouch for Clive, personally think he's a great bloke. The 100 and 300 stats are a pain to get set properly but I think the B1 and B2 stats are fantastic. Very precise. Bear in mind the smaller stats will vary depending if against wood, glass, plastic etc


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

your prob not using it properly


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Wolflore said:


> You can't go wrong with a Microclimate. I have one which was made in 2002 and they still service it for me if it has problems, even replacing parts for free.Microclimates, being microprocessor controlled, respond on a slower curve that Habistats. This stops heating products blasting your pets as the thermal gradient is softer. They heat up gradually rather than trying to get the heat up as quick as possible. A Habistat could take the heater way over the heat you want it to be just to get the environment up to temperature quickly. You'd never get that with a Microclimate.
> Don't let me sway you though


As many people on here will vouch, Habistat repair and return thermostat free of charge and the very next day after receiving them!
Many of these are over 20 Years old!

The last bit about function is absolute nonsence!
Enough said!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

peterf said:


> As many people on here will vouch, Habistat repair and return thermostat free of charge and the very next day after receiving them!
> Many of these are over 20 Years old!


That's good to know as I have both. I'd rather buy British though.



God said:


> The last bit about function is absolute nonsence!
> Enough said!


Only imparting wisdom gained from someone in the know. That said, the penultimate sentence may need a bit of artistic licence 

Anyway, the thread was about Microclimates...whether they worked...and what happens if they don't. If the OP didn't read the instructions and doesn't understand why things behave the way they do, surely it is a good thing to help them understand rather than going "Oo, Microclimate are rubbish!". Better the OP learns something rather than walks away as ignorant as they walked in.

OP, no disrespect intended. I use the word ignorant in it's purest form.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Wolflore said:


> That's good to know as I have both. I'd rather buy British though.


 Habistats are manufactured near Heathrow Airport- don't get any more British than that!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Really!? Is the company British or are they just made here?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Habistat is owned by Euro rep Ltd and we have been a British Company manufacturing in the UK for 25 Years!
And I use to live in Twickenham!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Well that's good to know. Is EuroRep a British company as well then? Well I never.

Where in Twikenham did you live?


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Cre said:


> Hi, I had a small problem with mine and urge you to ring them, I spoke to a lovely guy called Clive who was more than patient with me and spent over and hour on the phone helping me sort out the problem. Now mine is 100% perfectly set at a steady 33 c.
> 
> Microclimate International


 
Yeah i have to agree about Clive, a very helpful guy who always takes the time to speak with you. I think with any electrical product you will always get some that are faulty (no matter how few), but its how a company deals with you when this happens. In this respect Microclimate and Habistat are both excellent.

Kindest regards

catch and release


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Norcutt Road until I was 14 and then Fulwell Park avenue until I was around 18.
Use to still be in the Red Lion by the dip for most Saturdays until they turned it into a bloody tescos!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

peterf said:


> Norcutt Road until I was 14 and then Fulwell Park avenue until I was around 18.
> Use to still be in the Red Lion by the dip for most Saturdays until they turned it into a bloody tescos!


Lived in Hamilton Rd up until 3 years ago. Also used to drink in the Tesco!

So, you work for Habistat?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

I own EuroRep Ltd and Habistat!
Hamilton road, next to Warwick road, which is next to Norcutt road! Small world!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

peterf said:


> I own EuroRep Ltd and Habistat!
> Hamilton road, next to Warwick road, which is next to Norcutt road! Small world!


Very small world! Nice to meet you. I'm Anthony. And I own both Microclimate and Habistat stuff. Never had any dealings with you guys direct. Clive at Microclimate is a nice fella though. You seem like a top bloke too. Good on ya!


----------

